# Green terror eggs



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

a friend of mine has a pair of green terrors and they just layed eggs today they are alone in a 55 gallon tank

so he was worried about his fish eating the eggs or the spawn will this happen?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

it depends what kind of fish, most common culprits are synodontis and plecos.

btw, Green terrors are SA not CA


----------



## skools717 (Mar 29, 2008)

oh ok ya *** never had em my friend is to lazy to set up an account on here :zz:


----------

